# What does your User Name mean?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll start:

I was eating a Twix bar when I registered. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been into Kung Fu/ Samurai flicks (also some training) since I was a little kid. One day when I was 14 one of the local riders who rode for a shop up here noticed that I always rode alone, and thought I was kind of a rebel rider cause I had my own style. He called me a "Lone Wolf" rider, and Lone Wolf and Cub has always been my favorite Samurai movie series I've carried that nickname for 11 years. The 99701 was just because thats the zip code were I live and someone here had always taken the name Lone Wolf.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

it happens to be my name.... or at least a close approximation of it


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

just my initials.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

It's my name.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

it's become my name, but it's really just a shortened version of eNeRGy.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

I love weed


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> I love weed


 Everyone has at one time or another. But I wanna know do you really know what 420 is?


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Had a project in high school back in the nineties and had to come up with a business name for my fictional start-up business. At the time, coffee houses were springing up everywhere and I thought, hell, I like coffee and I like the band Nirvana. So I went went CoffeeNirvana. Teacher didn't like it too much though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I watched Monty Python and the Holy Grail a few days before, and the killer rabbit scene came to my mind when I was thinking of a user name. So, Snowboarding + Killer Rabbit = SnowBun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I went on a rant once while I was high about wanting to pop a cap in Ronald McDonald's ass and take his french fries and someone said "Take it east there, PopN McTateo" PopN as in Popping a cap in his ass, Mc as in McDonalds and Tateo as in Potateo, used to make french fries.

It's stuck ever since lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

lemme guess, you're white?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm a professional pyrotechnician. So Pyro and the 13g standards for 1.3g which is the US DOT classification for most of the explosives used in Display Fireworks


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

men are dogs.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rome, my board of choice. Beta, my Ride bindings. 32, my 32 Lashed boots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> lemme guess, you're white?


Me? no. loltencharacterswtflol


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I like my house music. Plus i am not creative when it comes to the username department


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

paul, my name 20*07* trailblazer *ss*


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey, you. Come 'ere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

PopN said:


> Me? no. loltencharacterswtflol


really? damn, i thought only a white person could make a joke that lame.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

pyro13g said:


> I'm a professional pyroterrorist. So Pyro and the 13g standards for 1.3g which is the US DOT classification for most of the explosives used in Suicide Bombing.


decoded for all the laymen.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yannick is my name, YanTheMan is one of my nicknames.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

* Laz *is my name, *167* is my building number.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

M-my first initial A-my middle initial Polley-my last name 07-the year I graduated high school. been using this SN since sophomore year of high school, not reason to change it


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

well, i dont ride to do freestyle. im addicted to adrenaline and going fast, snowboarding is just one of the ways i do it. mad cuz i'm a little crazy and i'm literally a very angry person at times. bomber should be self explanatory. 53045 cuz its my zip code and i put it in all my names online


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> really? damn, i thought only a white person could make a joke that lame.


Like I said, I was pretty high :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My name is kind of nerdy. I was playing Worms back in the day and I was in a tournament. I had sucked up until one point when my last worm, a randomly-named Scot called Flick Montana took out the other team's remaining 5 worms in only 1 turn. Not only was it a tournament record, but Flick Montana went on to become my MVW (most valuable worm), earn me first place in the tournament, $50 and everlasting fame.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

trev- abbreviated first name
k- abbreviated last name
#07- my hockey number since i was 13


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I have no idea. Thought it was original and so far every forum/messenger yadda yadda I use nobody has it so it works for me.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Big C is one of my nicknames, because, as it suggest im a big, and my name starts with C.. and 13 because thats my lucky number


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

my freind called me guinny one day.. uhm because my name starts with a g... and i dont know he was pretty high

and i jsut made 2+2 happen and it ended up being snowGuinny


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

When I was little I had two cats. One was named shadow, and one was named onyx. A few months ago I was trying to come up with a name for my Playstation network name, and ended up thinking of those two names for whatever reason, and thought it was somewhat unique to me...so I used ShadowOnyx.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I love snow, and my husband calls me Star.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lonewolf99701 said:


> Everyone has at one time or another. But I wanna know do you really know what 420 is?


i always will tho
and 420 has a a bunch of myths........cop dispatch code, 420 active chemicals,holland tea time, shit i just look at it as time to smoke


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> i always will tho
> and 420 has a a bunch of myths........cop dispatch code, 420 active chemicals,holland tea time, shit i just look at it as time to smoke


best response to the do you know what 420 means question. honestly i mean does it really matter what, there is about 23471932747402742103 myths to what it means but we all know that at the end of the day it all comes down to one simple phrase. and that is 'HEY IM A FUCKING RETARDED DRUGGIE DOUCHE HEAR ME ROAR"


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

4/20 is just a reason to get high. "Oh its 4:20 lets blaze" "Oh, its april 20th, Lets blaze"

I dont give myself a reason to blaze, I just do it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I looked at the periodic table of elements when i was a kid creating my first personal(not family) email address on Comcast many many years ago...arsenic was already taken so Arsenic0 it was.
If i remember correctly i chose that because everybody has arsenic in their body, but too much and you die.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine is simple... the name of my hill is Cataloochee ski area hence the the name Catman


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

First name's William and I've just gone by Willy since 6th grade. 36 is just the number I use for passwords and other user names and all that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

My favorite song. Riding in powder has a flow to it.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

No particular meaning, just my own unique creation even though I'm sure there are websites using it and websites named after it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

It's my nickname in highschool.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a combination of my favorite sports teams. 

Chicago Cubs
Buffalo Bills
Syracuse Orange (basketball)

Got CuBllSU out of it


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Got mine from cky. I've been using it since socom 2 days online.

Not sure if this is why 4:20 is celbrated but I believe there is a bill numbered 420 that is about legalization of pot. Interesting fact though it is also Hitlers birthday........


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> Not sure if this is why 4:20 is celbrated but I believe there is a bill numbered 420 that is about legalization of pot. Interesting fact though it is also Hitlers birthday........


No its not the reason, but that was a bill in CA about the use of pot for medical reasons. There are many myths and legends were 420 came from. I was just asking because its become so trendy I like to read the different responses about what 420 means.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

My last name is Vander*stoep* some people call me stoep so i dont know stoepstyle is like a cool name ahah


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Penguin = my favorite aminals.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Penguin said:


> Penguin = my favorite aminals.


Touche!










Penguins are just too cute. I think if I had a pet penguin all the ladies would come to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

it means i work for True Snowboards & my first name is Richard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I like to cook... a lot. And I think it just sounds cool.

Chiffonade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

lonewolf99701 said:


> No its not the reason, but that was a bill in CA about the use of pot for medical reasons. There are many myths and legends were 420 came from. I was just asking because its become so trendy I like to read the different responses about what 420 means.


they did a show on some network at some point and researched the correlation between 4:20 and marijuana and from what i can remember the results were pretty inconclusive for the fact that there are so many urban legends about its meaning. they did come up with one really good explanation i thought, although i dont remember what it was. im a smoker, gimme a break.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> Touche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, penguins freakin' rule!


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll call my mom and ask

*edit*
"it was a nice, strong name"
-zakk's mom


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I go to MSU, and our mascot is Sparty. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

I joined the Marine Corps right after we switched to the new digital cammies. When I was in one of my technical schools an old gunnery sergeant in the old style cammies would call us trees, because we wore green. Digital Tree just kinda stuck in my head. And 515 is my birthday.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lonewolf99701 said:


> No its not the reason, but that was a bill in CA about the use of pot for medical reasons. There are many myths and legends were 420 came from. I was just asking because its become so trendy I like to read the different responses about what 420 means.


nope actually thats just another myth man cause that bill your talking about introduced in 2003 and 420 been around for long time now


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

HM1SFIDC HM= My job in the US Navy hence HM ( Corpsman ) If ya dont knwo what a corpsman is I am a medic. The 1 after the HM is my rank E-6. SFIDC stands for Surface Force Independent Duty Corpsman. Pretty much a Physician's assistant I work independently with a medical doctor. 15 years under my belt anf 5 more to go. !!!


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

hm1sfidc said:


> HM1SFIDC HM= My job in the US Navy hence HM ( Corpsman ) If ya dont knwo what a corpsman is I am a medic. The 1 after the HM is my rank E-6. SFIDC stands for Surface Force Independent Duty Corpsman. Pretty much a Physician's assistant I work independently with a medical doctor. 15 years under my belt anf 5 more to go. !!!


Are you FMF?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

RndmManiak; Random Maniac

In middle school I was the crazy kid in class, always asking something random, and I got called a maniac more than once, so I crated the name Random Maniak, and shortened it to RndmManiak. It's not used on anything that I've encountered yet, so it stuck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

digitaltree515 said:


> Are you FMF?


FMF .. Does a bear shit in the woods.. EXW / AW / SW ! just got back from 3rd tour in Iraq 2 months ago, was with Seal Team 8 in Haditha, Rutbah, Rawa, Mosul, Sadr City. 3/4 and 3/6 were out thier around us. Semper fi devil !


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

hm1sfidc said:


> FMF .. Does a bear shit in the woods.. EXW / AW / SW ! just got back from 3rd tour in Iraq 2 months ago, was with Seal Team 8 in Haditha, Rutbah, Rawa, Mosul, Sadr City. 3/4 and 3/6 were out thier around us. Semper fi devil !


Cool beans, man. I was in the Ramadi area and I can't tell you how much I appreciate FMF corpsmen. I'm out now, but I still say thanks! You guys pretty effectively remove fear because you've got our backs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

digitaltree515 said:


> Cool beans, man. I was in the Ramadi area and I can't tell you how much I appreciate FMF corpsmen. I'm out now, but I still say thanks! You guys pretty effectively remove fear because you've got our backs. :thumbsup:


Don't meen to derail this thread but Ramadi was fkn nuts man, Sadar was off the chain lots of targets of oportunities. This last deployment was like the wild wild west with automatic weapons..LOL. Would not trade my job for anything man, if they let me do 30 I will. Love my Marine Corps as well you guys know how to tear sht up and win the fight, best part about yall is you have no fear in taking the fight to the bad guys. I miss my FMF days, been awhile, but I will be back thier soon enough Lejune in 2010. I am headed to Afghanistan for a 1 year pump in Nov looking forward to getting my hands on a few taliban !!! Well Semper Fi devil dog !


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

hm1sfidc said:


> Don't meen to derail this thread but Ramadi was fkn nuts man, Sadar was off the chain lots of targets of oportunities. This last deployment was like the wild wild west with automatic weapons..LOL. Would not trade my job for anything man, if they let me do 30 I will. Love my Marine Corps as well you guys know how to tear sht up and win the fight, best part about yall is you have no fear in taking the fight to the bad guys. I miss my FMF days, been awhile, but I will be back thier soon enough Lejune in 2010. I am headed to Afghanistan for a 1 year pump in Nov looking forward to getting my hands on a few taliban !!! Well Semper Fi devil dog !


Thanks, and good hunting, Devil Squid! (And I'll apologize for the short A.D.D. cycle this thread took. Sorry )


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i use my username for everything, computer username, myspace, school accounts, email, what ever, they are all under the same user name.

rj- my first and middle initial. used to be my nickname when i was real little but that went away when my mom started babysitting a kid that was really named rj. lol

attack- my position in lacrosse

19- my lacrosse #


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I ride a Technine Icon board.


----------



## Alcyo (Feb 12, 2008)

Alcyo =


> Alcyoneus or Alkyoneus (Greek: Ἀλκυονεύς) was the eldest of the Thracian Gigantes of Greek mythology. He was born (like all other Gigantes) in full armor with a spear in his hand. He was the most prominent of the Gigantes who led a major rebellion against the Olympian Gods, and was said to be immortal in his homeland, Pallene.


Complete story


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

tried to come up with the dumbest name possible for diablo 2, i think i succeeded


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

desklamp said:


> tried to come up with the dumbest name possible for diablo 2, i think i succeeded


nice dude! I love D2

mines just my last name and longest area code ive resided at.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Penguins are just too cute. I think if I had a pet penguin all the ladies would come to it.


Pretty much ANY baby pet will do the job.


My user name is my name. I'm not the creative type.


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

Mines a combination of two things, I love getting big air and it's also the name of a band I like.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

My name backwards. Oh yeah, plus my favorite number.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

My name is Phil, and I have been called Philly for years


----------



## supergoose (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a goose and I am super


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

My username is pretty easy haha

I drive a Blue Si (Civic) and it's a 4 door...hence BlueSi4


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I love snowboarding (obviously) and long boarding, and I play bass guitar.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

BlueSi4 said:


> I drive a Blue Si (Civic)


I'm sorry. 

Haha jk man :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Used to play a game called unreal waaay back in the day. My dad and I would play together and He called himself (G)spot. So I thought it would be cool to be Little(G). Of course at the time I had no clue what that actually meant, and its just stuck ever since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleG said:


> Used to play a game called unreal waaay back in the day. My dad and I would play together and He called himself (G)spot. So I thought it would be cool to be Little(G). Of course at the time I had no clue what that actually meant, and its just stuck ever since.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAhA


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i live in arizona (the sucky part), i have red hair and everyone gives me shit for it, and 60 is my football number


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Funny thread!! 

Mine's satirical. Somehow if you paricipate in an unconventional sport, like snowboarding, somehow you're "extreme". Other extreme sports: Roller blading, pogo sticking, urban freestyle jumping.


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

I work on elevators and escalators. Thought it was better than up and down.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

AZred60 said:


> ...60 is my football number


Where you play and what position?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I have long been involved in direct-action political stuff. Since there are a zillion goofy white-boys names "Chris," people started calling me "Chris Sedition" in order to differentiate. That got shortened to "sedition," and the rest is history. 

Sedition is basically my core political belief, too.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

sedition said:


> Where you play and what position?


I play at this small school called Pima College in Tucson, AZ, but I'm gonna transfer for next season. I have played almost everything there, but kinda settled into offensive tackle


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

hm1sfidc said:


> HM1SFIDC HM= My job in the US Navy hence HM ( Corpsman ) If ya dont knwo what a corpsman is I am a medic. The 1 after the HM is my rank E-6. SFIDC stands for Surface Force Independent Duty Corpsman. Pretty much a Physician's assistant I work independently with a medical doctor. 15 years under my belt anf 5 more to go. !!!



Thanks for your service bro...ride hard


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I hunt thugs, so my name is ThugHunter. I'm a cop! I've used this screen name on a ton of different forums over the years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yea...j is the first letter of my first name...moes is some of my last name and 21 was my old basketball number. I don't even like or play basketball anymore...i think i need a new user name


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

*User Name*

Been a fan of Rickenbacker bass guitars for a long time hence the name

-Rickenfan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I ride a plank and I wank off alot. so?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

At the same time? Your name should be TalentedPerv.


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

Bacon, Egg and Cheese!!!!

JK, mine is my baby's name, Bianca, Elise, Clarke and her b daym 6/14/08


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

BEC61408 said:


> Bacon, Egg and Cheese!!!!
> 
> JK, mine is my baby's name, Bianca, Elise, Clarke and her b daym 6/14/08


shes almost ready to ride! you better start thinkin about a user name for her...i think typing skills come later in life...


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

O she will def being riding asap!!! Me and my girl HATE leaving her on the weekends to go. We can't wait until she can just come with us


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> At the same time? Your name should be TalentedPerv.


Yep  I am also quite the cunning linguist and JV tongue wrestling champ! to boot.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> My name is kind of nerdy. I was playing Worms back in the day and I was in a tournament. I had sucked up until one point when my last worm, a randomly-named Scot called Flick Montana took out the other team's remaining 5 worms in only 1 turn. Not only was it a tournament record, but Flick Montana went on to become my MVW (most valuable worm), earn me first place in the tournament, $50 and everlasting fame.


 Haha that is nerdy! :laugh:



EvenFlow said:


> My favorite song. Riding in powder has a flow to it.


 great song! :thumbsup:



Relyt23 said:


> My name backwards. Oh yeah, plus my favorite number.


 My husband does the same thing, his is Sivart. My name doesn't work however, since it would be the same, Anna~annA :dunno:

Anyway, I'm Mrs.Queez. My last name is Quesenberry and my husband's nickname in school was "Queez" I liked the sound of it so I now use it as a my username, email, myspace, ect. It may not be super creative, nerdy, meaningful or clever but it works


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't exactly know why now that I think of it haha. I think I heard it once and it just stuck


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Mrs.Queez said:


> It may not be super creative, nerdy, meaningful or clever but it works


None of that matters. You live in Oregon, which makes you ok in my book.

And kemosabe is what Tonto called the Lone Ranger.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

boring as boring gets.... Gem - name is Gemma and 87 - year i was born = Gem87


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> If i remember correctly i chose that because everybody has arsenic in their body, but too much and you die.


You where one of those creepy kids werent u


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

It's my name :| I know, boring.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

My name is Dustin, and while very blazed and drunk at a party in high school, one of my friends started calling me "D. Dutty Dinglenuts". He was kinda "special" even when sober

Anyways, everybody I know has called me Dutty since then. Im kinda glad dinglenuts didn't catch on...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

For starters, it has nothing to do with porn. My name is Vince, and I disagree, but i've been told I look like Vin Diesel, only a lot bigger. (6'3", 240lbs) I liked the first XXX, Xander Cage I thought was actually a pretty cool character. Hence my name.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*it´s*

well beggi(my name is Bergur./from iceland) og a horse-hoe :/


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Campfortune- the place I first learned to ski and later snowboarding.....holy cow, I cruised down that mountain without a hitch on my very first lift....after my first 1 hour of group lession...


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

my superhero alias


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm, i wonder what mine could be.but yea, my collage school email was that and its just really really easy to remeber :laugh:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Well Ride Powder is pretty self explanatory

my other alias's are RelyK which is my name. kinda

The Proles.. an interesting concept from the book 1984

Roaming Storm.. some interesting lyrics from my old favorite shinedown song


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Reminds me of a story I heard a while back from an Indian at a lodge. Seems when he was a young brave he went to the wise chief and asked how he picked out the names of the young one. "My son," he said. "If a girl is born and I see a shooting star in a midnight sky, I will call her midnight star. If I see a moutain with white caps and an early snow and a brave is born I will call him snowy mountain. So tell me two dogs humping, why do you ask?"


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> My name is kind of nerdy. I was playing Worms back in the day and I was in a tournament. I had sucked up until one point when my last worm, a randomly-named Scot called Flick Montana took out the other team's remaining 5 worms in only 1 turn. Not only was it a tournament record, but Flick Montana went on to become my MVW (most valuable worm), earn me first place in the tournament, $50 and everlasting fame.


hhahaha I love that game especially the holy hand-grenades! They always did have inventive names.
Right before i registered here i was playing ace combat 6, hence Geruda. Plus i would love to fly a jet one day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Its not actually my name. Theres this freshman in my school who always seems to be absurdly happy, so me and this one friend call him Mr. Jolly. I thought it was a funny name so I started using it on the internet.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

two things i love burritos and snow ... I use it on forums twitter xboxlive emails etc ... my only regret is some people read it as burrito sand snow so now ive started to go as BurritosAndSnow


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

B is the initial of my first name. 
Gilly is a nickname from when I was younger because all my friends got sick of having to hear me explain my first name.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

"Little Foot" is a nickname from college. I am a tiny person - less than 5 feet tall, 100 pounds, I wear a size 4 shoe...so it just really fits me. I shortened it to lilfoot and use it often on the internet. 1598 is January 5th, 1998: an anniversary with my ex-fiance. We had been dating for a few years when I started using lilfoot1598 for email, IM, etc. I should probably change the number, but I've been using it for so long that it's a part of me.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I dunno, I think realizing we are all just dust kinda reflected the carefree spirit I love when riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

My kids Initials are MCJ and im thier Daddy haha

MCJ+Daddy= MCSJsDaddy


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

My first good vintage Fender amp was a 64 blackface Vibro-Verb (sold it years ago). Most of my name choices were taken on the board I was on so I tried v-verb in a fit of desperation.


----------

